# South Korean reservist wins state subsidy for hair loss



## MARS (25 Feb 2008)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act, is the latest from today’s National Post


> PUBLICATION:  National Post
> DATE:  2008.02.25
> EDITION:  National
> SECTION:  News South Korean army reservist wins state subsidy after hair loss due to stress
> ...


----------



## IBM (28 Feb 2008)

Hahaha, this really cracked me up.  ;D  Is this going to encourage balding CF members to apply for compensation due to job stress? hehe


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2008)

I got the same problem.  (where is that number of the CDU?)


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I got the same problem.  (where is that number of the CDU?)



I think you'd want to call Mental Health for that one....


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think you'd want to call Mental Health for that one....



As long as it isn't one of the Base PMed Techs who see me...


----------



## FascistLibertarian (29 Feb 2008)

The manditory military service for Koreans can be really stressful.
Many of the South Koreans I have spoken to who have served in the army have told me its very physically and mentally abusive.


----------



## LieutenantHoward (14 Mar 2008)

FascistLibertarian said:
			
		

> The manditory military service for Koreans can be really stressful.
> Many of the South Koreans I have spoken to who have served in the army have told me its very physically and mentally abusive.



thats why so many people try to file for KATUSA right lol


----------

